
Dopamine Hits Newsletter - Ptrulli
https://preview.mailerlite.com/u8i4m1
======
Ptrulli
Hi everyone,

Here's a little bit about me and the newsletter I decided to create and
launch.

I tend to be interested in various topics on any given day. Deep diving into a
topic often leads to another, sometimes related other-times not.

This is how my brain functions... some call it scattered others call it 'all
over the place'. But I call it curiosity and the drive to learn.

The Dopamine Hits newsletter is my outlet. Its a place where I can read,
summarize, and provide links to various articles.

To be honest, its been fun doing the research on various topics not only for
myself but for others who learn or prefer to learn in this style.

I have only created one email (working on #2) but I wanted to document my
journey thus far and also provide value to others who may be interested.

If you are interested and do read the preview please let me know your thoughts
and suggestions on how I can improve.

I am using Roam (more and more these days) which I am sure will lead to
interesting subjects in the near future.

Thanks for reading my post.

Stay safe, Paolo

